# General info please



## 118038 (Nov 7, 2008)

First time for me on the forum also. We are seriously looking to purchase our first motorhome, we have narrowed down our selection and decided that we would like a model with a transverse fixed rear bed. Last weekend we looked at a secondhand Autocruise Starblazer, 2004 model with half garage and only 12000 miles. What are your thoughts on this model and are there any other similar models that we should look out for that are similar to this model. 
Also are there any publications available that would give advice for first time motorhome users. You know just the basic stuff that I would need to know when I get to my first campsite. I know that you guys are a friendly bunch and that there would probably be someone around that would offer help but if there is anything that you could reccomend that I could read up on before I start that would be great.


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi and welcome

With regard to the choice of van unable to help, go with the one that feel right for you

Regarding your first campsite... put up the outside table, open a bottle of wine, have a few glasses works every time for me

I have the job of erecting Safari the room so my first job is always to open the bottle, takes me a while to get the thing up, neighbours usually call wanting to help, excuse for opening another bottle... you get the idea..enjoy we all started in the same place.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*starblazer*

Greetings,

Starlbazer is a good choice if you like the layout, I know a couple of people with them, as regards other motorhomes, only you know what your requirements are, the best thing is to travel to a show or to a few dealers and try them out.

Make a short list of what you want in a motorhome, then take this with you when viewing.

There is plenty of information in past posts on here and in the download section you can access.

Motorhome magazines are a good source of information, also you can buy several books on the subject some of which may be specific for either general camping or motorhomes.

Many people, including ourselves never get it right the first time and the first choice of van is not always the best, but this can be a learning curve, by trying out motorhoming with a hired 'van or an older cheaper model you can decide yourself what you "need", the next step is to get out and about, meet people with different 'vans, learn the ins and outs and if you need to, buy a 'van that meets your needs.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Hymer*

As a 2 time Hymer owner I am obviously biased towards Hymer, however from my own experience and talking to owners of other makes I would strongly recommend a German built van.  
Others may say different  
What suits one person may not suit another :wink:


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi and welcome, we are total newbies to the M/H, we just picked our new Roller Team 700 up on Monday, this is our first weekend and we love it, having been caravaners and campers for years, the M/H for me has it all, should of done it years ago. We looked at many vans and this one just hit us, you will know when you see the van you want, good luck M/H hunting.

Tom


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

gdleeds said:


> Regarding your first campsite... put up the outside table, open a bottle of wine, have a few glasses works every time for me


Bet you look a right prat in the snow


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Goonerboys,

Our last van was a 2005 Starblazer - the one with the huge garage. We really enjoyed the van but felt that the lounge was a bit cramped (but then we'd been spoiled as the van before that was a Wentworth with a humungous lounge). The rear transverse bed was very comfortable BUT the person on the far side (ME!!) needed to perform gymnastics to exit for night time bladder calls.
The Starblazer was only 23' long so quite easy to park in supermarkets etc. and the storage was excellent especially the garage which swallowed our 2 electric bikes easily along with everything else we HAVE to have with us.

Hope this helps

Barrie


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

goonerboys said:


> 2004 model with half garage and only 12000 miles.


Low mileage and I think the chassis that does not judder. So that's a good start.

Only you can decide if it's right for you but it looks a good layout for lounging with a kitchen a bit cramped because all the room is taken by bed and seats.


----------

